# More experiments - fillers in #80 and SRP abrasive level



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

First up the Super resin Polish

Wanted to see how abrasive it is by hand and by pc.

First up I made a small scratch in the laquer as a reference point so that I could get exact before and after readings.










The paint was *346* microns thick










This area was then machine polished with the Porter cable, SRP and a white sfx polishing pad with 6 inch backing plate and counter weight.



















The end result was a loss of 1 micron or 1/1000ths of a millimeter.

Next up same process but by hand




























No detectable loss when using SRP by hand.

Next up is Meguiars #80 all filler and no 'killer'???

Used with a white sfx pad and pc speeds 5-6




























The image of the light is slighty sharper before the IPA wipedown indicating some oils are present but its still a SMR to be reckoned with!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

excellent write up again maet


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Keep going with your experiments please Professor Brazo


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

:doublesho I knew SRP was harsh but didnt realise it was quite as harsh as that!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

roadwarrior said:


> :doublesho I knew SRP was harsh but didnt realise it was quite as harsh as that!


i dont think 1 micron is harsh


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^Nor me lol!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol nah roadwarrior 1 micron is pretty minute, SRP is really low down on the abrasive chart.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't think SRP is abraisive at all - I reckon it was the pad that took that 1 micron with it and not the polish.

Ben


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

That really interesting Brazo, i use SRP a lot say if you used this everyday by hand would you remove any paint? Cheers from Tom :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Another great test and write up, you love that new toy!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Mr Shiny said:


> That really interesting Brazo, i use SRP a lot say if you used this everyday by hand would you remove any paint? Cheers from Tom :thumb:


Eventually a little :thumb:

Have you seen my pm?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Yet another great test Brazo. 

Get yourself a nice 'oxidated' panel next mate.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Did you try #80 by hand aswell?
As i think Mr Shiney will be using it by hand soon 

Great little tests too

Alex:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Yet another great test Brazo.
> 
> Get yourself a nice 'oxidated' panel next mate.


Still got half a panel from last week :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Considering SRP is not supposed to be abrasive at all I would say them results would surprise quite a few people as to how much paint it does remove.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i micron is nothing mate, you could probably stick water on a pad and remove 1 micron, its the difference between panel having slight dirt on it and it not having dirt on it


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Great test mate, impressed how well #80 worked on the panel :buffer:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I am still under the opinion SRP is abrasive just extremly mild


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

Not sure what the error range on the guage is, but I'd actually be pretty impressed to get 2 identical readings with no process at all, so I'd say 1 micron is negligable.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^its more acurate at the lower thickness readings +\- 0.5 micron, so yeah I take your point, negligible!!


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Brazo, is SRP a chemichal and mild abrasive polish then? :thumb:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Great news Brazo! I love the SRP and can rest alittle easier now. Why didn't you measure the #80 too? Or did I miss something?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I have measured it before with #80 Bri in my other thread and could not get any tangiable differences as its so mild.


----------



## joe (Jan 2, 2006)

Brazo

What about the SSR range? Say SSR2/2.5?

Any plans to test them?

Or even Menzerna?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep!

Mezerna IP (courtesy of Rich @polished bliss) will be tested alongside ssr2.5 soon enough!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Yep!
> 
> Mezerna IP (courtesy of Rich @polished bliss) will be tested alongside ssr2.5 soon enough!


Really looking to forward to your results here.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Beeste said:


> Really looking to forward to your results here.


Me too, I think your tag line should be "The Scientist" with all these experiments :buffer:


----------

